# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  [Review] Chè tự nhiên ngon như tự làm - Quán chè ở Hà Nội

## duh

> * Chè tự nhiên
> 
> *_Địa chỉ: 20 Quang Trung, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
> 
> >> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Chè tự nhiên_






Chè tự nhiên, tên quán đã nói lên lên tất cả! 
Đây là quán chè khá bình dân, các bạn trẻ có thể thưởng chè và hóng gió. Bát chè nhỏ xinh, ăn để nhâm nhi thưởng thức nên cứ có cảm giác thòm thèm khi ra về.
Chè sạch, đảm bảo chất lượng tuyệt đối. Với các loại ngô, khoai, bí đỏ v...v... có thể làm nên một bát chè ngọt mát nhiều vị đặc biệt. 



Kề sát với một quán chè/kem khác khá đẹp đẽ nhưng không hề lép vế, Chè tự nhiên vẫn đông đúc mỗi buổi chiều. Chủ quán Chè tự nhiên là một số các bạn nữ trẻ tự làm rồi tự phục vụ, nên phải chăng vì thế mà khách hàng ở đây toàn lứa tuổi thanh niên do hợp khẩu vị, hợp phong cách.

Quán không quá xa xôi, lại nằm ngay trên hè phố, nên thu hút được rất nhiều bạn trẻ tới đây "bồi dưỡng" sau mỗi buổi chiều đi học, đi làm về. 15k/ bát chè, cũng không quá chát để có một cách làm mát dưới cái nóng oi bức của mùa hè này phải không nhỉ?

*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Chè tự nhiên*

_Nguồn: DIDAU.ORG
Cùng khám phá quán chè ngon ở Hà Nội - quan che ngon o Ha Noi
_

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Chà có vẻ hấp dẫn đây
Thời tiết dạo này nắng nóng quá vào quán chè trú chân là nhất

----------


## hoanguyen

Trời nóng quá đi ăn chè giải nhiệt nào ...

----------


## Amp21

HN mấy hôm nay nắng quá
Chỉ muốn vào mấy quán chè thoai

----------


## lunas2

cũng ngon nhẩy

----------


## h20love

đang nóng nhìn mà mát cả ng

----------


## vaga_pro2006

chè nào mà chả tự làm  :cuoi: 
Dù sao thì cứ quán chè là mình ủng hộ

----------


## Mituot

Mùa hè bồ kết nhất là chè  :cuoi1:

----------


## littlegirl

nghe cái tên tò mò muốn thử quá

----------


## songthan

Nhìn cóa vẻ ngon đây

----------


## littlelove

chưa ăn chè ngô bao giờ cả, không pít ngon ko ta

----------


## lovetravel

bây giờ cái gì cũng hóa chất, nghe tên tự nhiên thôi đã muốn thử rồi

----------

